# installworld may need more tmp space than 11-STABLE BeagleBone snapshot provides



## mb2015 (Nov 28, 2016)

Not sure whether to post this in the installing/upgrading section or here.

I installed the 11.0-STABLE 20161117-r308738 snapshot on my BeagleBone Black, then downloaded the latest source code to /usr/src and attempted a full build of the OS.

Everything was fine at first, but then `make installworld` failed with a mysterious message about there not being enough disk space, even though there's many GB of room.


```
===> usr.bin/clang/clang (install)
install  -s -o root -g wheel -m 555   clang /usr/bin/clang
strip: elf_update() failed: I/O error: No space left on device
install: strip command strip failed on /usr/bin/clang
*** Error code 70
```
The only file systems are rootfs (/) and tmpfs(5) (/tmp). Swap is on another drive. So the only thing I could figure was that /tmp must have run out of room, although it still had about half of its 50 MB free after the failure.

To test this theory, I unmounted tmpfs(5) so that /tmp would just be on the regular file system and would not be capped to 50 MB. Then I did another installworld, and it completed without error. I guess that was the problem.

So how much /tmp space does installworld actually need?

Also, incidentally, when I went through this on 10-STABLE last year, buildworld took 18 hours. On 11-STABLE this year, it took 26 hours. That's quite a jump! Is this typical?


----------



## Uniballer (Nov 29, 2016)

I had the same problem running out of /tmp on 11.0 with a Banana Pi.  I don't know how much space was actually needed to solve this problem.  I had plugged in a 2TB SATA drive and mounted /usr on it anyway, so I just soft-linked /tmp to /usr/tmp.  I think it took about 30 hours to build world and the GENERIC kernel.  Now I can't remember if I used both cores or only one.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Nov 29, 2016)

mb2015 said:


> Also, incidentally, when I went through this on 10-STABLE last year, buildworld took 18 hours. On 11-STABLE this year, it took 26 hours. That's quite a jump! Is this typical?



The build time is longer because the default install now includes LLDB and debugging files for every base-system binary. There are also a couple new features (such as dma(8) as an alternative to sendmail(8)). The src.conf(5) man page has details on various new options.

As for the original question, I have no idea how much space installworld actually needs, but if I were in your situation I would start with ~500Mb and just gradually move up or down from there.


----------



## mb2015 (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks for the replies and the confirmation that what I observed is expected/typical.

My device only has 512 MB of RAM, so configuring /tmp to use a tmpfs or md mount much bigger than the snapshot's default of 50 MB doesn't sound like a good idea. I will just make a note for the next rebuild that I need to do something like what I did this time.


----------

